# Iberital MC2 Spitting



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping this is an easy one for you guru's.

I'm finding once I get about half way through a bag a beans and I'm dialed in, the remainder of my grinding is basically going everywhere. I manage to get maybe just over half of the grind into the portafilter with the rest spitting out all over the place.

Any ideas ?

Thanks.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The MC2 suffers from quite bad static with some beans. There isn't so much you can do about this... you can try putting a couple of drops of water in with the beans, the moisture sometimes helps with static.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I have placed a bottle in the hopper, bottle neck facing down and I don't seem to have this issue anymore. Let me know if this makes no sense and I will post a pic


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The plastic containers that pepper corns and herbs come in 125mm X45 mm fit well under/around the nozzle and contain the spray from static/ beans. Hold up to nozzle and press button with side of container. If you dose by weight you can "tare" the container for reference.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just gave up dosing directly into a portafilter on the MC2 for exactly those reasons (coffee going everywhere but the portafilter). If it gets in behind the switch it'll stop it working intermittently.

In the end i just held a container up to the chute and then dropped it in the portafilter (as El carajillo suggests)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The best things I found for using to grind into when I had my MC2, and I still use them when dialling in now, are the none stick small pudding basins that Sainsbury's sell in the homewares section and cost around £3 for 5 of them.


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, will give those ideas a go. I know what you mean Blackstone, cheers.


----------

